

How Face(.com) Recognition Could Fit Into Facebook Mobile - zher
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/28/face-com-may-give-facebook-a-mobile-klik-but-ceo-tells-us-nothing-new-to-announce/

======
sd123
It would be a right fit and this is the future.

~~~
printerjam
I agree, if only because Facebook is primarily a giant photo album.

